# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  young boy weight lifter

## dioraddikt

has anyone seen or read about the young boy at about age 7 or so that has been lifting weights? his father has been training him and the judge made the father stop training him or something like that? i think he might be russian but an american citizen. the story was on 60 minutes.

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

Richard Zindrak... Old news though bro, he stopped doing that **** years ago. Do a search and youll find the thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## ***xxx***

richard sandrak...father is a crazy mofo.

http://www.webpiraat.nl/wp/list_messages/9252

----------


## jimihendryx

One look at the kid and you know somethin' ain't right.

----------


## punchrf

> One look at the kid and you know somethin' ain't right.


exactly what i was thinking. wasn't his dad slipping something into that kids protein drink?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Ugly kid. He has sure went down hill. Go for him though...time to be kid and have fun. Damn parents.

----------


## 50%Natural

geez, check this one out...

----------


## Dave321

funny ass looking kid... maybe hgh?!?!?

----------


## AG5678

honestly i don't think he's on anything but a clean diet/workout. If i had to say something i would say Anavar or possibly clen and before photo shoots or shows diuritics he's just ripped and has no mass. That can be achieved on a healthy clean diet.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> honestly i don't think he's on anything but a clean diet/workout. If i had to say something i would say Anavar or possibly clen and before photo shoots or shows diuritics he's just ripped and has no mass. That can be achieved on a healthy clean diet.


I agree. I don't think he's chemicaly enhanced. If you look, he really ain't that big. He'ss just leaned out to the max from 5 hours of worin out a day, plus he's young and eats clean as hell.

However, i did hear that he can press 210lbs!
I didn't know that till recently. That is trmendous for his size
His neuromuscualr efficaincy must be off the wall. Thats what those russians are good at. Building strenght without size. However, if he was goin for size and look i dunno why he would train him in that manner. I just read a book about that type of training. It's weird.

I think if he did use it would be cutting drugs like AG5678 said. Clen won't stunt your growth and small amounts of var can actually increase it in kids. Figures a russian would know this.
210 is an awful lot for a kid.i dunno.

----------


## ENraged

He has been training for most of his life he eats perfect i believe most of his training is core strenght if i can remember correctly.

----------


## 3Vandoo

damn he's ugly

----------


## Kelvin

> has anyone seen or read about the young boy at about age 7 or so that has been lifting weights? his father has been training him and the judge made the father stop training him or something like that? i think he might be russian but an american citizen. the story was on 60 minutes.



It's called child abuse. Parents should live out their own dreams and not try to live them out through their kids.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I thought he was Ukrainian...not Russian.

----------


## scriptfactory

> I thought he was Ukrainian...not Russian.


You are correct, sir.

P.S. That kid looks strange...

----------


## Joey2ness

> You are correct, sir.
> 
> P.S. That kid looks strange...


the very young anavar look
as you can see the face has a very distinct anavar build up

----------


## 63190

I was going to say, the face shape is a tell tale marker.

----------


## 3Vandoo

someone kill him!!!!!!!!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i dunno if its the anavar making his face like that. Russian and Ukranian ppl are always ugly.

----------


## bigcity

Yeah his face looks funny

----------


## SaTyR

His father gave him some weird powder. Some claim it was steroids . Just look how fat his head is compared to his body. What is that all about. Just imagine if its true his father gave him steroids, this kid is not going to grow any taller, offcourse his head will.

----------


## _Tiger_

I just dont understand how a 7 year old would have the natural testosterone to look like that...a 7 year old..hasnt even hit puberty (in those pics)...thats why its hard to believe he'd be natural..c'mon " a clean diet "...naw

----------


## Squatman51

i wonder what the "secret drink" his father made for him had in it

----------


## USN DV

looks like a joe dirt on wheaties

----------


## BITTAPART2

> i dunno if its the anavar making his face like that. Russian and Ukranian ppl are always ugly.


then you wouldnt mind if I hung out w/ your girlfriend would you? since Im ugly and all...cool thanks for the pass bro!

----------


## Red Ketchup

One thing I am wondering about is his funny facial construct... I mean his face does look weird... no doubts about it... some people say var, some hgh... 

This kid is indeed Ukrainian... born in '92 in a small village... We all remember what happened at Chernobyl in the Ukraine in '86? To this day kids are still being born with abnormalities because of the disaster.

This is a long shot, but I wonder if his strange facial structure may have anything to do with that?

As for dad feeding him winnie, dbol and var I don't doubt it... and I also wouldn't be surprised if he got transdermal test or tren too...

Red

----------


## MuckDog

He looks like Rocky Dennis

----------


## O.fO.shO

> honestly i don't think he's on anything but a clean diet/workout. If i had to say something i would say Anavar or possibly clen and before photo shoots or shows diuritics he's just ripped and has no mass. That can be achieved on a healthy clean diet.



He's huge for a kid that age , what kids you been lookin at?

----------


## RA

I agree its child abuse.

----------


## dabigguy86

man i know he looks big...
but i got mates who are just naturally built like that... were thought they were gearing for sure... till we seen pics of them at about 6 or 7, they had well developed chest and were chisled as.

i will add that there father was a bodybuilder and mother was a physique model

some people are blessed with genetics like that...

lucky pricks

----------


## thisnamesux

> i wonder what the "secret drink" his father made for him had in it


i hear u can drink winny 
ahahha :7up:

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

He was on TV a few months ago.....I think he is 13 now.....the kid is short as hell 4'10 or something like that......guess all the steroids his daddy had him on screwed him up...poor kid.

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

Come on guys, the kid leg presses 500lbs!!! I highly doubt he was on roids. He has a genetic mutation in the myostatin gene. Or that's what his excuse is. I believe he has a mutation because if you guys see the flexibility and strength he has you'd be shocked. Hell, here's a link to a vid of him on Dr. Phil...

http://rapidshare.de/files/3353198/Dr._Phil.wmv.html

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

I hope that was an attempt at a joke

----------


## SVTMuscle*

is this the kid with really low levals of myostatin?

----------


## J.S.N.

> is this the kid with really low levals of myostatin?


i've heard about one like that in germnay, but he's a different kid. this sandrak kid, his trainer demanded to know what his father was putting in these drinks he made him drink, and the father flipped out and threatened to kill the trainer.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

haha the kid's drinkin winny already at 9 years old

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Jesus, this kids is 7 years old, fackin relax on the ugly comments


alot of people grow into their looks, and besides, should you really be judgmental of a seven year old?

----------


## oldman

> Jesus, this kids is 7 years old, fackin relax on the ugly comments
> 
> 
> alot of people grow into their looks, and besides, should you really be judgmental of a seven year old?




I think he looks like a kid to me.. I very jacked kid but still just a kid. Lots of kids have bigger heads and like GQ stated he will probably grow into it.

As far as child abuse I don't know.. I grew up in a house that the leather belt got swung and fists got thrown pretty much every night.. I would have traded it for lifting weights anyday  :Icon Rolleyes:  Get your ass kicked everyday by the leader of a biker "club" each night and then come cry to me about abuse.


Oldman

----------


## Flexor

Nah the kid is just plain ugly, he's had enough chance to grow into his looks

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Nah the kid is just plain ugly, he's had enough chance to grow into his looks


Wow, hope you never have kids.

----------


## Myka

If I had an ugly child I would  :Bbhanging:  them...

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

No you wouldnt, you would do what any loving parent would do, you would paperbag that shit. LMAO

----------


## UCFTransam

http://www.mymultiplesclerosis.co.uk...rdsandrak.html

His dad would prepare him powdered supplements but never disclosed what exactly was in them. Thats some scary $)##!

----------


## hitmanas

unreal

----------


## Captain Canuck

> richard sandrak...father is a crazy mofo.
> 
> http://www.webpiraat.nl/wp/list_messages/9252



Man that kid is young!! He is 13 right?

----------


## Cardio Kitten

I dont think he's ugly...he needs a haircut, but he's not ugly.

Yeah I watched that TLC documentary on him like last year, and his father is a nut job. 

My jaw hit the ground when his mother asked him if he wanted carrots with his meal, and he looked at her like she was crazy and he's like " i can't eat carrots, there's way too much sugar." What 7 year old turns down carrots? :What?:

----------


## Stackt007

Lil Hercules ....saw him on the Howard Stern show way back

----------


## MarkyMark

Anyone else notice he has a fat face and ripped abs ... ??

----------


## KrooC

this is old but i must agree hel always be ugly his dad jacked him up for sure

----------


## firmechicano831

yeah is he cut as **** but ugly too.

----------


## abcdef81

lil' Hercules

----------


## KrooC

i did know a kid growing up that always looked like 30 years old he had some disease that made him age faster.... reminds me of him he was all cut up like that in like 3rd grade... he still looks the same to this day

----------


## Rye_guy

> then you wouldnt mind if I hung out w/ your girlfriend would you? since Im ugly and all...cool thanks for the pass bro!



ya no doubt. Im ukrainian, born and raised in canada. My whole family came here some 30 years ago... this is obviously a statment made by a narrow minded yutz. talk about a way to offend people you jack @$$!

----------


## Rye_guy

> i dunno if its the anavar making his face like that. Russian and Ukranian ppl are always ugly.


granted this was posted a LONG time ago. but whatch your mouth man. Im first generation canadian, my father and mother came here from ukraine! alot of people from that part of the world are actually very attractive people, you on the other hand, havent met ya, but talk about one ugly ass personality. 

so the kid looks like he was pipped with a brick, doesnt mean you have to slander a whole group of people... 

you offensive arse!

----------

